# News Channel



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi. I have a question: which local TV news channel airs in english? We only have OSN and I can't find one.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I think Nile TV International broadcast in English


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

CNN
BBC world
Al Jazeera International
Nile news - but they are not very good - much better at just sitting in the studio debating.
Euronews - french


----------



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Biffy, I have all the mentioned channels, I was/am looking for a local channel broadcasting in english. Nile international, unfortunately, is not included in our package


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Nile news channel is very useful
they tend to likke 2 guys and a presenter in the studio debating / arguing.

Your best bet is to access the news on the net.

cnn is usually pretty up to date - al jazeera - just ignore any rhetoric / propaganda and you will get the story.

bbc world is good also


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's State Television presenter has opened the news bulletin with "welcome to the June 30 revolution."


----------

